# Modernizando el edificio Juan de Arona? (colidante con el BCP)



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

todos los dias paso por la via expresa y he notado la remodelacion que se esta haciendo a este edificio, ahora pertenece a Pacifico Seguros, espero quede mostro, porque el diseño original no me gustaba.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

ZhEr0 said:


> que??!! , la verdad no se que diablos hacen en lima , me da tanta pena....


Oye...en serio, despues de leer este post y tus otros posts me he dado cuenta de que tu ni piensas antes de postear ni lees bien los temas... :sleepy:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

guillermo said:


> Tambien creo que haran lo mismo con las torres del grupo Brescia, las que estan al costado de Ripley en San Isidro, de ventanas azules, donde estan las oficinas de AFP horizonte o como se llame actualmente (ya que a cada rato paran cambiando de nombre)


Esos edificios también son bonitos, pero ya necesitan un tratamiento de modernización. Como están en una zona bien céntrica, sería interesante que mejoren su presentación, como para que no desentonen en el futuro con la futura torre de 40 pisos (si es que se hace).


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya es hora de que le cambien la fachada a esos edificios de AFP Horizonte.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Opino igual que Filter, lo mejor es remozar los edificios para que no se vuelvan obsoletos. Es importante también para reforzarlos y automatizarlos. Ahora mas que nunca se necesita de edificios inteligentes que proporcionen bienestar visual y humano


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

me hubiese encantado que sea el Sheraton y su prima hermana de la derecha. pero weno,.... créanme que tengo una remota esperanza por el hotel, pero por la torre Lima.... nica... no tengo ni un 0.2 % . Bien x el edificio Juan Arona, Bien x Lima.

x cierto la plaza juan arona, también necesita una "manito de gato".


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

los terrucos fueron los ultimos q la remodelaron....en mi opinion personal, hicieron un excelente trabajo


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> los terrucos fueron los ultimos q la remodelaron....en mi opinion personal, hicieron un excelente trabajo


hay muchos edificios que los terrucos podrìan "mejorar", empezando por el ovni del òvalo gutierrez...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cual ovni? nunca lo he visto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Cual ovni? nunca lo he visto.


Se refiere al Ovalo en si...aunque a mi no me molesta mucho...y eso que soy recontra exigente en cuanto a calidad arquitectónica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm, acaso el ovalo parece un ovni, ni cuenta me he dado, habra que chequearlo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A mí también me parece muy feo el óvalo Gutiérrez. Pienso que deberían reconstruirlo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

no! el óvalo Gutiérez. está chévere;además no creo que lo remodelen , xq es "prácticamente" es nuevo.. no tiene ni diez años-.

se acuerdan del momumento q antes estaba ahi-??? de esa ala.. jajajaj.. era la cagada,creo que ahora está en el parque quiñones en la molina; me hubiese gustado que la pongan cerca del jorge chávez.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo lo prefería con el ala que tenia antes...pero la remodelacion subterranea fue muy acertada


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

el òvalo no me parece para nada feo, es mas siempre me ha gustado demasiado. Per porque ha sido un lugar a visitar siempre por mi familia y ahora por mì cada vez q estoy en Lima.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Pienso que el óvalo tiene demasiado cemento, que no deja apreciar mayormente el área verde.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi nunca me gustó el ala, nose porque...ahora se ve mucho mas arreglado el óvalo...antes estaba algo descuidado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al parecer los negocios montados debajo del ovalo no resultaron, casi todos los locales están vacios.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

ahí renové mi pasaporte, creo que es lo único que funciona... había algo más ahí antes? quien pondría una tienda en un lugar oscuro donde nadie la ve, osea en un subterráneo..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La idea de seguro era que la gente que estacionaba su carro, subiria a comprar a dichas tiendas, pero la mayoria sube por las escaleras que dan de frente al cine o a wong.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

aparte del sitio para el pasaporte habia una tienda d golosinas, una cafeteria y nose que mas...un par de oficinas pero no se de que


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

*PARA VARIAR...*

Bomberos controlan incendio durante remodelación de edificio en San Isidro

El Cuerpo General de Bomberos logró controlar un incendio de grandes proporciones que se originó en el cuarto piso de un edificio que está en proceso de remodelación, y que está ubicado en la cuadra ocho de la avenida Juan de Arona, en el distrito de San Isidro.

Para controlar el siniestro, los hombres de rojos tuvieron que utilizar cisternas con agua proporcionadas por la municipalidad distrital. Uno de los obreros habría resultado con algunos signos de asfixia debido a la gran humareda provocada.

Según reportes radiales, la columna de humo originada por este incendio era visible desde el Centro de Lima. Los trabajadores de los bancos, supermercados y centros comerciales cercanos al lugar tomaron sus precauciones para evitar que el fuego se extienda hacia sus negocios.

Ahora se retrasara aun mas la remodelacion del edificio...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chesu, ayer tambien se incendió el sexto piso del Ministerio de agricultura....Más chamba para mi empresa


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

si , yo estuve allí , bueno me temía que si continuaba el incendio podría
afectar a las estructuras del edificio, y allí si nos quedabamos con un edificio
de 20 pisos menos para Lima , aqui que no abundan tanto , aunque ahora
ya comenzaron un poco a proliferar recien.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

que wevada la de ayer, lo bueno es que igual al edificio se lo van a bajar


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya era de esperarse...algo tenia que pasar...


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*este es el famoso edificio*

bueno era , ahora ya solo es estructura ,pero si que era bonito.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*este es el famoso edificio*

bueno era , ahora ya solo es estructura ,pero si que era bonito.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ahora el edificio esta oficialmente "desmantelado", queda esperar ver como lo modernizan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> que wevada la de ayer, lo bueno es que igual al edificio se lo van a bajar


No entiendo, acaso se lo van a demoler?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lo van a demoler? yo pensaba que era un remodelacion nada mas. Si se lo bajan van a tener que cerrar las calles ese dia por el riesgo de que caigan escombros, podria ser fatal tratandose de una zona tan congestionada.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En caso lo demuelan (es correcta la conjugacion?), se tiene pensado hacer un nuevo edificio? ojala tenga por lo menos 20 pisos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Quien va a demoler el edificio???? POR FAVOR!! Asi empiezan los rumores. El edificio solo va a ser remodelado, la estructura va a quedar igual.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> que wevada la de ayer, lo bueno es que igual al edificio se lo van a bajar


Eso no es verdad...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jejeje, eso iba a parecer telefono malogrado.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El edificio solo sera remodelado, que yo sepa nadie ha mencionado su demolicion, aunque no sabemos si el incendio de alguna forma ha debilitado sus estructuras, aunque es poco probable ya que no fue de grandes magnitudes.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Eso no es verdad...


ok, me expresé mal, es que me refiero a que se están bajando las ventanas, los lados del edificio, a eso me refiero, no me refiero a que vana desaparecer el edificio, paranoicos :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> ok, me expresé mal, es que me refiero a que se están bajando las ventanas, los lados del edificio, a eso me refiero, no me refiero a que vana desaparecer el edificio, paranoicos :cheers:


aaaahhh ya...ahora si.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo obtuve relatos vehacientemente inrresprorables de que van a convertir el edificio en un monumento de 260 metros en honor a laura bozo


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> yo obtuve relatos vehacientemente inrresprorables de que van a convertir el edificio en un monumento de 260 metros en honor a laura bozo


Habría un skyline de la p.m...con la tía bozzo cuidando los cielos de lima... uke:


----------

